
Hackers Threaten Security Researchers: 'We'll Analyze Your Brain with a Bullet' - padraic7a
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/hackers-threaten-security-researchers-well-analyze-your-brain-with-a-bullet
======
padraic7a
Really just a VICE writeup of the Citizen Lab report - available and for
discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10703626](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10703626)

